# shrimp safe clear coat



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I am wondering if anyone can recommend a shrimp safe clear coat paint. I am planning a new build for later in the year, and in it i would like to use use lichen covered rock.

I go to the arctic several times a year for work, and some of the lichens that i see up there are really really nice. I would be selecting smallish angular rock with bright orange and red flat lichens (not ones that protrude much at all from the rock), something like the ones in this link

http://www.sharnoffphotos.com/lichensH/xanthoria_elegans.html

feasible?

cheers


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

BTW, I dont want the lichens to live obviously, i just want to retain the coloration.

Was thinking Krylon Triple-thick 

http://www.krylon.com/products/triplethick_crystal_clear_glaze/


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Bump. No one????


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Fwiw, personally, I would not try this. Even the toughest surface finishes are at best only water resistant, not water proof, and I am not aware of any that will survive long term submersion in water. Even marine paint for boats will wear off and have to be replaced. Once a coating begins to degrade, you could have flakes of the stuff coming off in your tank, but more worrying would be the potential for leaching of some of the plasticizers used in the coating, plus eventually the lichens would become exposed and flake off too. Even most epoxy based products are not recommended for long term submersion in water. If you really want to try it, I would get a small rock, use the finish on that and leave it for a minimum of six months totally submerged in a small vessel full of tank water. I'd keep the parameters in the vessel as close to those in the tank you want to use it in as you possibly can, with aeration to circulate the water, because your tank is not still either. If after that you see absolutely no degradation of the finish, no clouding, no flaking, basically no changes at all, MAYBE it would be ok. But as I said, I wouldn't do it if it were my tank. Though I can totally sympathize with your desire to have those beautiful lichen colours as decor, perhaps naturally coloured rocks would be better. My Dad was a chemical engineer, and while I'm certainly nothing of the kind, I did grow up in a home where many experimental coatings and other types of products were tested. Dad used us as guinea pigs from time to time, but always with care . What I remember most clearly is the great caution Dad employed when he used any kind of chemical or coating in our home. When I got into fish and turtle keeping, he would always warn me when he planned to do anything, so I could cover my tanks and safeguard my animals. I know Krylon says it's non toxic when dry.. but I doubt long term submersion was something they would have tested for.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

You make some very good points there. I think an "experiment" is warranted. I'll try some pebbles out over the summer. If it works well, well we'll see about next year. It's not like the rocks are going anywhere lol

Thanks for the input


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Let me know how the experiment goes... I'd be interested in the results, being the curious sort of person I am. With all we hear these days about phthalates and things like BPA in plastics, and knowing that many clear coats are largely made of plastics, the potential leaching problem might well be the worst one where shrimp are concerned, since they are so sensitive. Bad enough all the foods and products come in plastic bottles.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd be tempted to try a lacquer finish, but it would have to dry good before putting it in the tank. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I think one thing I will try for sure is liquid acrylic resin. I use it for making musky lures, it is rock hard, crystal clear and cures using a catalyst so shouldn't leach. Exfreakinspensive though, and keeping the layer thin enough isn't going to be easy. I have an idea about using my buddies vacuum table make a mold tho. Will let you know how it works


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I would avoid trying lacquer.. it's nowhere near as water resistant as the plastic finishes. It's popular on furniture because it dries so fast, thus lends itself to spray applications, which are fast and so save money in production costs. But it is fairly easily damaged by water, say if you leave a sweating vase on it for a few days, so it's not going to survive submersion.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you have access to a vacuum table, would it be possible to use the machine to completely encase your rocks in the plastic film the gadget uses ? I'd still run an experimental test, because there are plasticizing chemicals in all plastics and phthalates are nasty things, they mimic hormones and can wreak havoc with hormonal systems, which is a big concern with any living organism. But it might be more stable than a liquid coating would be.


----------

